# Quick rant



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

I didn’t think I’d be writing this cuz I didn’t think a law could be this stupid. Basically I’m out of muzzleloader bullets (I know, I’m late) and I called sportsman’s to see if a 16 y/o could buy some. I guess I can’t, which is really dumb and here’s why. 1. Idk for sure but I think I can buy antique firearm ammo, and those have basically the same loading principles as a muzzleloader. 2 As a 16 y/o, I can buy the ingredients for mustard gas and make it in my garage. I could even make NAPALM in my garage as a 16 y/o. But I can’t buy smoke pole bullets?????


----------



## Wyo2ut (Aug 2, 2016)

OH, the innocency of youth....how much I would love to be young and 16 again!


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

LOL comments about making mustard gas and napalm? These days those will get you on a list. 

I'm surprised they said you can't buy the projectile. My understanding is you can't buy the powder or primers, but I figured the projectiles would be just fine. But I also remember buying shotgun shells at 16 after running out on a dove hunt. Drove to the Walmart and walked out with a box of the wrong gauge 🤦‍♂️.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What type of slugs are you looking for?

-DallanC


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

DallanC said:


> What type of slugs are you looking for?
> 
> -DallanC


Powderbelt platinum series 270 grain


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

When do you need them?


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

I’ll be going in later today for bullets and hopefully shooting today too


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Yep, you will have to take mom or dad in to buy them. Talk about funny laws, I was in the army and my fiancee was 19 but I was 18 so my mom had to sign for me to get my marriage license but my wife didn't need parent permission.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Idiotic rule made by idiots who don't have any comprehension of the issue at hand. If I had any... or if I was in the store when you were there, I'd get you all you need.

Its not even loaded ammo for hells sake.

-DallanC


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess I had it good growing up. As a minor I could run to Hurst Sporting Goods in Cedar City and buy whatever ammo whenever I wanted without being carded and without any hassle. I'm sure that's not the case anymore though.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

DallanC said:


> Idiotic rule made by idiots who don't have any comprehension of the issue at hand. If I had any... or if I was in the store when you were there, I'd get you all you need.
> 
> Its not even loaded ammo for hells sake.
> 
> -DallanC


Thought the same thing


----------



## Wyo2ut (Aug 2, 2016)

DallanC said:


> Idiotic rule made by idiots who don't have any comprehension of the issue at hand. If I had any... or if I was in the store when you were there, I'd get you all you need.
> 
> Its not even loaded ammo for hells sake.
> 
> -DallanC


I work with 16 year olds every day...no way in hell i'm trusting them with or without loaded ammo! Even the primers are deadly in a 16 year olds hands...


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I see Walty is still rather salty! 

You should just try mustard gas and napalm on your hunt and see how it goes. Come back and report.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wyo2ut said:


> I work with 16 year olds every day...no way in hell i'm trusting them with or without loaded ammo! Even the primers are deadly in a 16 year olds hands...


You are afraid they are going to throw small cylindrical chunks of lead at someone / something? I hope they dont discover rocks laying around everywhere 

-DallanC


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

Wyo2ut said:


> I work with 16 year olds every day...no way in hell i'm trusting them with or without loaded ammo! Even the primers are deadly in a 16 year olds hands...


I definitely am no saint and I definitely could find a good use for some primers 😂but I do consider myself much more responsible than most teenagers. Honestly most teenagers don’t hunt and if they do, it’s all their dads money buying it. I have bought everything from the start. And it didn’t come from a trust fund either🤓


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You’ve certainly got a giant chip on your shoulder. Hopefully you use it to drive you for good and not let it eat away at your soul. Good luck on the hunt!


----------



## Wyo2ut (Aug 2, 2016)

Just giving you some grief Salty...hopefully, you find what you are looking for and someone can buy it for you.


----------



## Wyo2ut (Aug 2, 2016)

DallanC said:


> You are afraid they are going to throw small cylindrical chunks of lead at someone / something? I hope they dont discover rocks laying around everywhere
> 
> -DallanC


Oh, I'm not too worried about the rocks laying around...it takes way too much effort to pick them up! Give them some small cylindrical chunks, a cell phone, and a social media account and they'll cause all sorts of damage!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm not too old to remember the stupid things my friends and I would do at 16. There is not a day that goes by that I'm not grateful that cell phones were not a thing when I was that age!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Couple of years ago I went to Walley World to buy a small collapsible shovel in the camping section. Imagine my surprise when it was age restricted at checkout. I still laugh about that.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> You are afraid they are going to throw small cylindrical chunks of lead at someone / something? I hope they dont discover rocks laying around everywhere
> 
> -DallanC


I worked construction one summer about that age. maybe a year older. I was the youngest and then some guys up to maybe 30. We used nail guns to shoot at cats on the regular. Having concern for 16 year olds is valid. But unloaded bullets is pretty crazy.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I'm not too old to remember the stupid things my friends and I would do at 16. There is not a day that goes by that I'm not grateful that cell phones were not a thing when I was that age!


You're not kidding... We did plenty with old fashioned video cameras. I would have been expelled on day 1 of high school if I were in school today. I had at least 1 gun in my truck at all times. Never knew when it could come in handy.


----------

